# Zora :(:(:(



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

My precious Zora died today. I had her PTS and I am super upset. I have to say when the vet brought back an empty carrier I just lost it. I can't believe it. I don't normally put rats to sleep, but she had a tumour. She was actually like 3 or 4 ish years old. Anyway I cried a lot. I'm Rescuing 3 rats. Getting them on Saturday


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zora. She had a great name! 

I recently lost my heart rat in the same way. When they handed me the receipt that said her name and "euthanasia" it just knocked me over. But I think it's a humane decision to make for an old, sick rat that isn't going to get better. You spared Zora from going through further discomfort. Is that her in your avatar?


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

So sorry! I know the feeling. That reality...


----------



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

She is not the rat in my avatar. She was old and kinda gross looking tbh


----------

